# 4 goes with ivf and 2 missed miscarriages later.....



## kaylou14 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all, Im totally new to all this but having gone through the  mill of late I really wanted to chat to people who ve had similar experiences.
Im 40 and have a beautiful 5 year old daughter from a previous marriage.  My partner has a low sperm count and so we had to have ivf icsi.  The first go just didn't work.  The second go we got pregnant only to go to the 12 week scan and be told the baby had died at 9 weeks 2 days.  I then went on to miscarry naturally 2 days later.  We did another round of ivf and this again didn't work.  We then had run out of our nhs goes to went on to pay £6.5 k.  To our joy we got pregnant.  I had 3 early scans the last before our 12 week at 10.5 weeks.  We went up London for our 12 week scan only to be told that our baby had died days previously. Naturally we are devastated as not only is this the same as last time but we simply cant just fork out another £6.5k in case it happens again!!  We are now thinking of  both having tests to see if there is anything wrong.  Has anyone else had tests and can they recommend anyone?  It would just be nice to speak to people who have been through similar experiences.....lots of love xxx


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi kaylou very sorry for your losses - to get so far along must be so hard for you.

Unfortunately in most cases you can't have investigations for mc on the nhs until you have had three (how bad is that esp with tx)...however if you have a sympathetic gp they might do the level 1 tests. My gp didn't see my chemical pgs as mc's    but I paid for a private consultation with a consultant I knew and like and she arranged for the level 1 tests for me on the nhs. None of them came up for me...so then I went on to have immune testing with Nottingham care for the level 2 or chicago tests and I do have a couple of issues - but these cost nearly £2k. The other thing that seems to help and can find issues is having a hysteroscopy - obviously better to get this on the nhs if possible.

Good luck - the other thing you may eant to consider is tx abroad which is a lot cheaper. We went to Norway to get our ds and may go there again for one more try.

Ax


----------



## kaylou14 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi da1sy, thank you so much for your reply.  i have to admit....i went to see my gp and she was really supportive and has referred us to the gynocology......so i guess we ll see what they can test and go from there.  As im 40 i have started to worry that my eggs may not be of good quality.....its a total  mind field espi when time isnt on your side.  Ive started to have a little look on line at clinics overseas as its just so expensive over here...esp as i have the highest amount of drugs each time.  Lovely to hear that you have a little viking   
Did you use your own eggs each time? you may have said but im a little unsure of all the abreviations xx


----------

